# Job Interview at Dog/Cat Day Care



## Cara* (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a job interview coming up at a Dog Day (and night) Care facility. I'm not quite sure what to wear. I'm currently in a phase where I'm losing weight and don't have much to wear, I may have to go out and purchase something, but not quite sure what is appropriate to wear?

Don't want to go too fancy, as I'll be working with dogs/cats, but don't want to look like a slob!

Thanks in advance


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Do you know how the people who work there dress?

If not, I'd try a nice pair of black pants or jeans, a shirt or sweater that's tucked in, and decent boots or shoes. Put your hair back. Definitely DO NOT GO IN in business attire.


----------



## Cara* (Dec 22, 2011)

From the internet stalking... I mean research... that I've done, looks like the employees wear the official t-shirt, but I don't know what sort of pants they're wearing.

The only jeans i have that fit are a little baggy... would that be ok? Considering I'd be wearing a neat tucked in top? And I'll wear my no slip tennis shoes.

Thanks again


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Cara* said:


> From the internet stalking... I mean research... that I've done, looks like the employees wear the official t-shirt, but I don't know what sort of pants they're wearing.
> 
> The only jeans i have that fit are a little baggy... would that be ok? Considering I'd be wearing a neat tucked in top? And I'll wear my no slip tennis shoes.
> 
> Thanks again



A little baggy should be fine. Just don't need to hike them up and make sure you look, like you said, 'neat' and otherwise groomed.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

neat but basic. looking too prim is a point against you at the daycare I work at because you dont look like someone who can handle getting pooed on puked on or peed on without throwing a hissy fit about it lol. jeans with a clean sweater or t-shirt should be fine. my interview was on my lunch break from my other job...I seriously wore my other jobs work uniform lol. I wouldn't go by what the staff wear...we often come in our PJs with our work shirt lol


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Khakis seem to be the norm in a lot of places. To the interview I would wear something neat and professional not not too business-y, then be sure to ask what sort of clothing you should wear to work.


----------

